# Pattern for hooded back zipping baby sweater



## Gma Shirley (Oct 8, 2016)

I want to share the picture and pattern for the sweater I shared in my beginning post. The top picture shows how it looks on the back ; the next shows the front; the next shows how it looks on the inside with the zipper installed. It really looks more difficult than it is. Everyone whom I have given one to loves it!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My mom made one for my DD and I loved it. I've made a couple of these myself as gifts. 

I put my zipper in using 3 needle bindoff. Maybe next time I will try machine sewing it.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your zipper looks so neat, did you put it in by hand or machine? Also, to String Queen (above), I'd be interested in how you put in a zipper using the 3 needle bindoff? Never heard of that . . . The reason I'm asking about all this is because I have made this sweater and put in the zipper by hand - which wasn't the neatest I must say! Thanks to you both for the info.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Very nice I am only a beginner at knitting but I had an elderly friend who made this. I had bought some from her as gifts and the recipient's loved them.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to knit for the hospital gift shop and this sweater was one we could not keep in stock. It is loved by parents because it is so easy to put on babies even with the arms flinging all over. It is very easy to make and I put my zipper in by hand using matching yarn.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Gma Shirley (Oct 8, 2016)

I forgot to add one thing to the sweater pattern, when I knit the sleeves, so the decreases are uniform on both sleeves, I knit them both at the same time using one strand of yarn from the inside of the skein and one strand from the outside of the skein. It makes it so much easier to insure the sleeves are the same shape.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Patian...I followed a YouTube , basically getting yarn loops on the zipper tape to match loops picked up from the sweater back. Put the 2 needles side by side a do a 3 needle bind off. A bit time consuming but it looks Very Nice. I would do it that way again.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you both so much - I'm saving all this info for the next time I make one of these sweaters. New moms love them!


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

My DH grandmother made two of them (one for each of our sons). It was our go-to.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

The sweater is adorable! I made two about ten years ago and the zippers were nightmares!! With the helpful hints here on KP, I just might try knitting another one!!


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

May I ask, would you please post the link to the YouTube video you mentioned.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

nice


----------



## Jordyn1119 (1 mo ago)

I made this sweater 35 years ago . Have made about 20 .Every mom loves it.


----------

